# Doubt about a piece.



## Eduardo (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello, everyone.

Excuse me, in first place, for my bad english. If this post don´t belong here, excuse me too -but please tell me where I have to post it, because I really want to know the name of the piece-.

So, here is the question: What is the name of the piece that start sounds in the minute 5:48 until the end?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

That's stock music, not classical.

I like that show. I used to watch it even though I don't speak Spanish.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

[email protected]

It's great to find others with similar bad taste as me.

Is it possible, that this is the kind of film music by the French cult classic Jean-Jacques Perrey?


----------

